# General > Biodiversity >  Seal...

## BrianW

This is probably just an everyday thing for you, but I saw my first wild seal the other week. It was hunting around Dunbeath Harbour..

----------


## Mackerel

Wonderful critters, are they not?
Yes, you will see them often around the Caithness coast, but always a joyful sight.  This time of year they haul up among the boulders and sing.  Get yourself a wetsuit, go for a dip, and they will join you - swimming smoothly alongside and under you; big, intelligent, whiskery faces peering and wondering what kind of clumsy visitor this might be.

----------


## Fulmar

Yes, they are wonderful and they are having their pups just now- always a joy to see and the noise from the beach is haunting.

----------


## Anfield

Make the most of these beautiful mammals before the local fishermen and salmon farms start shooting them

----------


## Fulmar

There are no salmon farms in Caithness and it is thankfully rare for there to be reports of a shot seal and when there is one, it makes the local paper. I've been watching/enjoying seeing the seals around where I live for over 30 years now without any such problem.

----------


## Anfield

> There are no salmon farms in Caithness and it is thankfully rare for there to be reports of a shot seal and when there is one, it makes the local paper. I've been watching/enjoying seeing the seals around where I live for over 30 years now without any such problem.


The seal pictured in the photograph in this article https://www.heraldscotland.com/news/...rotect-salmon/ was found in Murkle Bay Caithness

----------


## mi16

> The seal pictured in the photograph in this article https://www.heraldscotland.com/news/...rotect-salmon/ was found in Murkle Bay Caithness



They are never gonna survive.
Unless.
They get a little crazy

----------


## Fulmar

Like I said, it makes the paper when it happens.

----------

